# Sharpening



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Could you carvers share with me some of your tips on how you sharpen your sweep gouges.
What do you find is the most predictable way for you?


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi pontic, I would highly suggest you go to youtube.woodcarving videos, You will find just about
anything you want to know about wood carving.
Oscar


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I use a Burke sharpener. It turns several wheels, two with sandpaper, one with leather, and a cloth buffing wheel and runs at about 600 rpm. It turns away from you (opposite from a grinder) and the sandpaper is used to remove chips and reshape edges. The leather is used with honing compound for maintaining a razor edge and the buffing wheel polishes and removes the wire edges inside and outside. It is much quicker than manually stropping. Basically you just lock your arms and hold the tool to the wheel at the desired angle and it does all the moving for you… you only have to maintain the angle. You can build your own, but unless you have a motor and some bearings and stuff, it is cheaper just to buy one.


----------



## Planeman41 (Dec 19, 2016)

I sharpen my gouges using Arkansas stones. For carving gouges I use slips and files like these (https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Arkansas-Slips-and-Files-C105.aspx) finishing up by hand stropping with a round homemade leather strop. For larger turning gouges for lathe use I use an India stone like this (https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Norton-India-Gouge-Sharpening-Stone-P72C25.aspx) finishing by stropping with a larger round homemade leather strop. I don't stop until I can shave the hair off my forearm.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I sharpen on a diamond plate sweeping it through - then I hone on a Worksharp3000 with the leather wheel.

on the more open chisels, I will 'debur' the inside on the edge of the leather disk, and for the narrow tools I use a slipstone for a few strokes.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. I watched the videos(quite a few) I believe I will perfect the slip stone technique for the gouges and use my diamond blocks for rough in work when the edge gets really dull or nicked. 
This website is awesome!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I use a Dia Sharp plate (not mesh) inital then follow up with hard/surgical Arkansas.

I finish with stropping.

The key is lock the elbow and wrist and move at the hips.

I really like Chris Pye's tutorial, but also check out Mary May.


----------

